# burl sprouting



## MarkCB (Mar 18, 2010)

coast redwood burls famously sprout when their host trees fall or burn. I'm wondering if the burls of any other species contain tubers that might sprout under ideal condition? I'm specifically wondering about western red cedar, doug fir, cypress, and anything else i might find around the pac NW... or is this trait unique to sequoias? Thanks for any insight.

Mark


----------

